# I will tip you in the app reaction



## Tyt (Jun 14, 2019)

What is your reaction when a pax says that? Personally, I smile, wait 3 to 5 seconds before i say thank you. "Just enough time to check if there is any availability or vacant seat in my already crowded liars hall of fame club" . Sometimes using your imagination to vent your frustration really help with some uber customers


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I try not to be my usual sarcastic self. 

"Thank you. I'll hold you to that and rate accordingly" is what I'd like to say. But I just say thank you and continue on with my night. Basically it just falls under the category of useless blather spouted by pax on the way out of the vehicle.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You could say, "If I had a tip for every time someone said that..."

I get repeat passengers frequently. If they've used that line before and didn't tip, i have been known to tell them "the last two times you told me that, you must have forgotten "

I had a repeat pax last week with his date. 1 mile ride and he ordered pool. I asked which route he'd like, and he says, "whichever you like". So i said, ok, how about i drive around a minute and see if there are any other passengers going your way...

He got the point.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

I just chuckle, and move into my next ride. Too many cheap passengers out there. Simply if you are not going to tip, simply **** off and don’t say anything.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I like, don't get pple that will say imma tip and not tip. Why not just say thank you and slid on out?

If someone says that, i would recommend trying, after cheery hi, how ya doing type of light talk-and have a good day...when they say I'll tip you in the app just go, oh...

And look puzzled/concern.

If they go, what, you don't want a tip? Or make a remark based on your face...

Say, I dunno. It's weird. I don't know if it's a glitch with my app but I have folks tell me that _all _the time and I never get anything!

Pause*** see if they offer to give cash

If not,

You're so kind, do you mind showing me how it works on your end?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I had a repeat pax last week with his date. 1 mile ride and he ordered pool


He ordered pool while on a date? I hope that she did not give him another date.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don’t really care about tips, but if the pax gives a tip, even if it is 1$, some kinda juice
Hits my body? it is like them saying thanks , and then juice carries for next 2 hours.
U/l should give fake 1$ tips.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyt said:


> What is your reaction when a pax says that? Personally, I smile, wait 3 to 5 seconds before i say thank you. "Just enough time to check if there is any availability or vacant seat in my already crowded liars hall of fame club" . Sometimes using your imagination to vent your frustration really help with some uber customers :smiles:


I don't give them much thought. I just say thanks, and hope for the best. Why fret over this?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm not as much of a pessimist as some of you guys. I've never done a tally. But I'd say that about half the time when they say they're going to tip in the app they actually do tip in the app. I never look for tips. If a tip pops up after a ride I'm happily surprised.

Sometimes if at the end of a ride I'm at $98 or $99, I'll wait for a quick tip hoping to put me over my daily goal.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm not as much of a pessimist as some of you guys. I've never done a tally. But I'd say that about half the time when they say they're going to tip in the app they actually do tip in the app. I never look for tips. If a tip pops up after a ride I'm happily surprised.


This is a good attitude (and I love the bear meow).

And generally that's my attitude.. expect nothing...

But there is something inherently wrong in my book-with people telling you unprompted, that they'll do something and set the expectation up-

Only to let you down.

But that's just me...


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is a good attitude (and I love the bear meow).
> 
> And generally that's my attitude.. expect nothing...
> 
> ...


Im the same way .. never expecting it .. but I'm with you on your other point, I don't get that either ... Either just say the Thanks have a great day or say here's a tip in present tense lol .. future tense of anything from a stranger to another stranger has no real value. I always say as a rider, *I just tipped you in app, thanks and have a great day ? *being a driver I know they'll immediately see the red bubble


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I had someone say this to me

Then they tipped me the next day. I couldn't believe it. Not everyone is a lying sack of you know what


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is a good attitude (and I love the bear meow).
> 
> And generally that's my attitude.. expect nothing...
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Specially men doing this. I live my life by certain code, and I always keep my word. If I say something, I follow through. But I guess everyone is different.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's more entertaining on Lyft since they have 24 hrs to do so, still thinking we have to rate right then and there. . If not...

Also leave a note saying so, that way the rating sticks.


----------

